# Full water change- Bad idea, I know, Now how to help them?



## MissChellex10 (Apr 9, 2013)

A friend of mine fell on hard times after her spouse passed and she neglected the 55gall oscar tank he was keeping. (2 oscars, 2 plecos) We bought it to help her out, since she refused to take any more 'hand outs' from us.

When we first went to pick the tank up, it was crazy dirty. There was built up waste on the bottom and the water itself was reddish brown. There was slime all over everything and the even the filter was clogged up! Before doing any research, we just assumed the first place to start would be to get them in healthier water. We dipped the fish, in their nasty water, into large buckets and emptied the tank. Sprayed off the filters and and cleaned the gravel. It took quite a while and man did it stink...

We moved it and the fish to our house, filled it back up with tap water, put water conditioner in it and set it for a few hours before putting the fish back in, including the water they had in their buckets. The plecos took to it like nothing had happened but the oscars just kind of hung out on the bottom for a while. They are both swimming around normally now (we got the tank yesterday). I got the male to eat but the female ignored the food. We thought they might be happy with a tiny fishes snack so we got a dozen feeder fish for them and dropped half of those in there a few hours ago. Both of them were all over those poor lil guys! (Im conflicted about live feeding, sigh)

Anyway, we assumed that healthier water would be a plus no matter what but now that I've been looking around, I've heard people say that too much change in any direction too soon can kill them. Although they seem to be okay, I'm worried I will find them belly up in a few days...My friend told me when I bought them that she would feel insanely guilty if her late husbands fish died because she had to sell them, so I'm definitely trying to keep that from happening!

I guess I'm just looking for some kind of direction?
We bought testing strips and this is what it gave me, straight from the strip:
N-3: 40
N-2: 1.0
Total Hardness: 300
Total Alkalinity: 120
Ph: 7.2

We also bought an ammonia test and it was .5

Right now, I'm afraid to stick anything else in the tank to treat the water without some kind of direction from someone more knowledgeable. Mostly, I'm just worried the water they are in now, even though its drastically cleaner, is just too different then what they are used to.

We have, on hand:
ammonia tablets, water conditioners, and start zyme. Which all came with the tank.
We bought new filters and stress coat but haven't used them yet.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like another 50% water change is in order from what i see but maybe get another opinion.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Your tank is not cycled, the big clean killed all your beneficial bacteria that keeps your tank clean Add 2 O's and 2 plecos, and your gonna have a huge ammonia spike. 
Do a 50% water change and keep doing them until the tank cycles. or beter yet can you bring the fish to a pet store until the tanks cycles. 
My local store will hold fish for emergencies like this.

The tank is not big enough for 2 O's ad 2 plecos. Maybe keep 1 of each. With weekly 75% water changes you can keep a Oscar in a 55 gallon


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh never feed any fish feeder gold fish, they are carriers of disease and have very little nutritional value as food


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely set up the other filters. Oscars are messy eaters and you need massive filtration to keep their tanks clean. I have a FX5 and 2 emperor 280's
on my 90 gallon with 2 small oscars. I do weekly 75% water changes, run no carbon. Tank is spotless.

What kind of filters do you have? Don't use ammonia tabs or anything else to the tank until your tank is cycled.


----------



## MissChellex10 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it's an aqua tech 30-60 power filter. We are putting the new filters in this afternoon and doing a 50% water change. Also figured out that the Oscar that wasn't eating the pellets is just picky. We switched from the long pellets to the little circle ones and they are both eating those.

Should I test and post numbers again tonight? We're also looking into either getting rid of a couple of fish or getting a larger tank. What would be minimal for 2 large and 2 (very!) large Plecos?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

How big are the Oscars. A 55 gallon is really not big enough for 1 oscar. It can be done but you must have great tank maintenance. IE at least 50% water changes weekly.
Large plecos 10" or larger are way too big for a 55 gallon. They produce a lot of waste too. I would find homes for one Oscar and the plecos and keep just one Oscar.

If you really want to keep both and the plecos, I would look for a 125 gallon tank minimum. You would have to increase your filtration too. Look at large canister or wet dry filters
The bigger the better with large cichlids and Oscars can get over 15" long and since your tank is only 12" wide you can see the problem. There is a lot of good info on this site. Keep reading and
give your fish the best home they can have

Healthy Oscars are always hungry. Mine beg relentlessly for food. I feed raw shrimp(from grocery store), frozen krill, peas and carrots(parboil the carrots to soften,then cut up into small pieces), and a mix of 2 high quality pellets. 
Who wants to eat the same thing everyday. Variety is key. NO FEEDERS

The test strips are not that good, the API test kits are great. Once your tank cycles maintenance is much easier. You started with a huge fish load and an new tank setup.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep us updated and I will try to help was much as I can.

Is this your first time with a fish tank? Everyone starts with lots of ??? Take your time. In a couple of weeks these guys can be in a healthy tank and 
you can enjoy them.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember those common plecos can get 18" too


----------



## MissChellex10 (Apr 9, 2013)

My first big tank, yes! Lol, until now I've done pretty well taking care of my toddlers Betta.

We didn't really intend to get a big tank right now but it was the only thing my friend had to sell and the only way she would take any more money from us.

They grew up together and I know fish probably arnt as sentimental as we are but I would prefer to keep them together. We've already begun shopping around for a larger tank. I already know its going to cost us a pretty penny but we have enough wiggle room in our budget to manage. I'm pretty confident we could get them in a more comfortable home, we just need a little bit of time and some guidance? Although I've gotten quite a bit of advice already! (HUGE thank you to everyone that's commented!)

We changed the filters today, the filters themselves were caked in dark and nasty whereas they are normally blue so I know it was needed. The water flow through them is so much better!

We also took the last couple of feeders they seem to be ignoring out. Who knows what I'll do with those now... Sigh- I don't think my Betta would enjoy the company! At first,I didn't think a couple of goldfish would matter much but my fish are lacking precious space as it is,
apparently. The lil ones seem to be more content in a spare water bucket anyway. 

Tonight's numbers: (50% change about 12 hours ago)
N-3: 40
N-2: 1.0
Hardness: 150
Total alkalinity: 180
Ph:7.8

Ammonia: .5

I'm also iffy about the cheap little strips so I'll look into better ones.

The oscars are about 9 in. And the Plecos 11in. Idk how old any of them are.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok. Betta bowl is nothing like a aquarium. The filter floss cleans out the big stuff floating in the tank. Bacteria are what really clean the water. Simply put, When you cycle the tank, 2 types of bacteria start to grow. Ammonia eating bacteria and nitrite eating bacteria. It takes time for these beneficial bacteria to start to grow. This is why you have ammonia and nitrites in your tank. These are *EXTREMELY TOXIC* to fish. Nitrates are formed when nitrites are broken down. Nitrates are not anywhere near as toxic, but must be kept in check with water changes. Nitrates are not good for fish and need to be removed manually. When you cleaned to tank completely, you killed those bacteria, they need to grow again.

I would really think about getting rid of one of the plecos. An huge pleco is a fish that produces a lot of urine and feces, which is then turned into ammonia>nitrites>nitrates. Remember you need to feed them too.

Next time you clean the filters rinse them in a bucket of tank water and put them back in the filter. You can reuse filter pads many times. This is a big $$ saver.

Keep doing 50% water changes everyday until things settle down... You should have ZERO ammonia and nitrites. Nitrates should be kept under 20. The tank cycle will take a couple of weeks. The api test kit on amazon is like $25 for the freshwater master kit, its well worth it.

Your friend is very lucky to have a friend who is willing to do stuff like this. Alot of people think a fish tanks is a big bowl of water that requires nothing but some food. They are not hard to hard to have, 
but you have to put some effort in. :thumb:

If you can get a 90 gallon tank that would work for 2 Oscars and a smaller pleco. 125 gallon for bigger is better though. Think of it as this. if you and your husband had to live in your bathroom only, you could not get away from him and he couldn't get away from you for abit. How would that feel? Crowded as heck. Think you would fight?    Your fish are not too healthy right now and they probably don't have the energy to fight. Unless they are a Male/Female pair they will start to fight once they feel better.

Let us know how it going. feel free to ask any questions

Ty


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Flush the extra feeders. They are disease magnets


----------



## MissChellex10 (Apr 9, 2013)

The feeders have started dying off I think. We've flushed 2 and there are just a couple left. I've read a lot of bad rap about them since we bought them so I don't plan to purchase any more of them. I really just wanted to perk the oscar's spirits up after the big move, so we got them the feeders. Th previous owners bought them for them once in a while so I didn't think anything of it.

I do plan to keep changing the water and am willing to do so as often as needed. I guess I'm a bit of neat freak so I like cleaning things, lol. Gives me a hobby of sorts...

We are waiting for a yay or nay on a 125g we found last night. Hoping!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome. Good luck on the 125 gallon. :thumb: :thumb: With that tank you will be in much better shape.

Is there a pet store in your area that will hold the fish for you while it cycles? This will make it easier on the fish and you.

I still think the 2 huge plecos will cause you lots of issues. The easiest way to be successful in fish keeping is to due water changes weekly,
especially if you are keeping big fish. Do a 75% water change weekly and you will have a surprisingly healthy tank. They sell a water change
hose "the python" get one it will be your best friend when doing water changes. Basically it allows you to drain tank water down a drain and refill 
with the same hose without a mess.

Keep us update and ask ay ??? you have

Ty


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

So.. Hows the cycle going? Still doing water changes?


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

Phone around to all the fish stores or people you know with a fish tank within your area, pleed your case and ask nicely if they can spare a little bit of established filter medium to add to your new filters and this should instantly cycle. Make sure you treat the piece of filter medium as a fish, put it in a fish bag with the tank water and aclimatise the heat when your adding it to your tank.


----------

